# Triton 3 1/4 HP plunge router $299 CDN



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry again it's a Canuck thing.

About a month ago I was looking at a Triton 3 1/4 hp plunge router and hateing the $525 price tag. I had a better look at it in Busy Bee today and looked at the price again. $299 :sold: Today I'm happy to have one in my garage ... er I mean dedicated wood shop.  This is a BULL DOG tough unit just made for a router table. No need for a lift!

http://www.busybeetools.com Just enter "triton" in the search box and scroll down to the bottom of the page.

If you count the "dremel" plunge base this makes my fourth router. You guys are a BAD INFLUENCE! 

Cheers,
CB


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I paid over $400.00 us when I got mine over two years ago. As you said its made for a table.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> I paid over $400.00 us when I got mine over two years ago. As you said its made for a table.
> 
> Regards
> Jerry


Jerry, I'll assume you have used you Triton in a table. I'll probably be using mine exclusively in a table, are there any tricks or tips that come to mind with table use? I'd rather learn from others experience than find out for myself (the hard way).  

Thanks in advance,
CB


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Mine is used exclusively in a table. I tried using for hand routing but found it too tippy. It is very easy to use,just read the owners manuel. I am sure you will like it, there isn't much of a learning curve.

Good Luck 
Jerry


----------



## Chet Parks (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope this router lives up to it's reputation. I just picked up one 6 weeks ago at a woodworking show in NJ for $199 US. To good of a deal to pass up. The first couple of times I've tried it, I'm impressed. I'm starting to build a table for it this week--then watch the chips fly!

Chet


----------



## grayskin (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi All.
I got the Triton 3 1/4 HP, yesterday from Busy-Bee Tools Great Gulf Drive, North York, Ontario.
They had some show specials priced at $269.99 CND, seemed like to good deal to miss so I had get the plastic card out again.
From what I gather they still have 3 models left at this price to clear.

Hope you find this usefull, all the best...grayskin....


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I should have waited a couple of years.LOL

Regards
Jerry


----------



## mickay (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info - I've been looking for a good 3 1/4 one (for a good price)- I'm tired of taking the one I have out of the table - I need one to stay in at least one of the tables (I have one bottom mount table - router workshop; and one side mount table -home made)and one for out - now I need to find a nice trim router!  This forum is great - this sale is on until August FYI.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Geez! Now you guys got me out in the shop making sawdust. Slowly but surely my to do list is staying even. *LOL*

Cheers,
CB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Unless I recall incorrectly; the Triton 3-1/4 HP plunge router is what Template Tom taught his blind students to use. That being the case you guys should be checking to see if you can find the 40 mm guide bushing. I did a search after Tom mentioned it and couldn't find a trace on the web. As far as the router being "tipsy" a larger sub base plate will cure that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HOT HOT DEAL on a Hitachi M12V 3-1/4 HP

1 Day Deals in Tools for April 15, 2006
Save at least 5% off our already guaranteed lowest price on these hot items. Act today, because tomorrow these deals are gone

Hitachi M12V 3-1/4 HP Electronic Variable Speed 1/2" Plunge Router 

List Price: $541.00 
Was: $200.59 
Now: $159.99 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details 
You Save: $381.01 (70%) 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...716-6658540_p50l/104-5895596-6983913?n=228013


----------

